# New Osburn 2000 Wood Stove



## randy1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Finally got the new stove installed. Won't get to use it much til the fall, but glad to have it in.


----------



## randy1 (Jun 13, 2009)

does anyone else have one of these who can tell me how well it works?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 14, 2009)

i sold osburn for years, not anymore
that is a very decent model, some of thier others like the 1800-2200 were a hassle to keep the door sealed on, 3 piece glass looks cool( i guess)
but is hard to gasket, even for me...

other than that, no customer complaints!


----------



## randy1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I have already had that problem, after just one small fire. How can this be fixed?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 14, 2009)

your stove has a flat one piece design, gasketing should be prettty easy to install/ maintain. sure its no avalon, but its door design is fine. its toe 2200=1800 w/ issues

gasketing,
find the approrpiate sized gasket(consult your manual) keep in mind that gaskets have different densities and may need to be streched or compacted to get the proper thickness.
i always dry fit the gasket to be sure it is a nice snug fit, but not impossible to close door before cementing.

keep in mind gaskets compress more and more over time, it should be snug when new

luck


----------

